
Real-Time maps warn Hong Kong protesters of water cannons and riot police - hardmaru
https://qz.com/1700205/real-time-maps-warn-hong-kong-protesters-of-poliec/
======
stunt
HK protest is probably the most high-tech protest ever. I suspect many
governments are studying it now to learn from it.

~~~
Accujack
And people who may need to protest in the future, and rightfully so.

~~~
TomMckenny
I hope Taiwan is watching closely, for that and several other reasons.

~~~
AWildC182
Taiwan is actually independent though. If Taiwan ever needed to "protest"
China it would likely be after a large portion of their population was killed
after somehow starting and losing a massive pseudo-proxy-war between China and
the US.

------
jszymborski
> In crowded situations where internet access may be near-nonexistent, Orca
> encourages protesters on the edge of a crowd—where data coverage is
> better—to download the map, then AirDrop it into the crowd so it can make
> its way deep into the middle. “We call it rippling out, or rather rippling
> in,” he said.

This is by far the most interesting part for me. My fear is always what
happens when authorities "turn off the hose", but mesh networks like this are
inspiring.

~~~
malandrew
Once this technique is known, I would imagine that authorities can exploit
this by uploading bogus maps or many many bogus maps so you don't know which
is the legitimate map and couldn't find it quickly enough even if you did.

~~~
jszymborski
that's no more true with the web than it is with mesh systems. The HK
protesters are using a source of authority for this. This can be extended in a
mesh system with a web of trust, not that that's w/o it's issues.

------
est
Is this what future war looks like?

~~~
Chakazul
That's information warfare

~~~
hndamien
Bitcoin is what information warfare looks like.

------
mamon
...and with Machine Learning scraping and analysing social media posts, police
knows the location of the protest ahead of time.

~~~
thinkingemote
Police will know this regardless of technology. The object is not for
protestors to avoid the police, it's for the protestors to know where they
are.

It's making information less asymmetric.

